# Pinky Pain :( help me!



## 777 (Sep 25, 2009)

So in college now im playing a hell of alot more. Previous to college i never got any pain EVER.

But recently i was playing and felt this sudden stinging pain in my pinky joint so i stopped immediately. Havent played in 2 days now and even so every so often I feel a little prick of pain in the joint..







Anyone know what mighth ave caused this I really dont need this 2 weeks into music college


----------



## Harry (Sep 26, 2009)

It might be nothing and could blow over, but don't risk it, seek pro advice ASAP just to be sure.


----------



## 777 (Sep 26, 2009)

Havent played since wednesday and theres still some residual pain. Every so often i get a twinge for no reason......


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 26, 2009)

Massage is every day and dont do any exercises with it. 

I had a similar problem a few years ago and I had to stop playing guitar for a few weeks, I took some glucosamine as well as some glucosamine gel and it went away.... never to return.


----------



## 777 (Sep 26, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> Massage is every day and dont do any exercises with it.
> 
> I had a similar problem a few years ago and I had to stop playing guitar for a few weeks, I took some glucosamine as well as some glucosamine gel and it went away.... never to return.



How do i properly massage it?

I really cant afford Weeks off =[ im in music college 

I have deep heat cream?


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Sep 26, 2009)

This is a video a guy made who had to base his playing around a pinky injury and some stretches he used to manage it... hope it helps! Heat and massaging should relieve the pain a bit.


----------



## 777 (Sep 26, 2009)

Found that video the day it happened. 

Very similar to my problem. Ive always found my pinky tensing up when all others are 100% relaxed its wierd....

Hasnt hurt me all day today

Im gona keep applying the deep heat cream and massaging it and probably try to play tomorrow and see how it goes =/


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Sep 26, 2009)

sounds like a plan, just dont be doing no "Alien Stretches" on your first day back to the guitar from injury! lol


----------



## Maestro (Sep 27, 2009)

That is unfortunate man. I would recommend just not playing for a couple of days. Your body needs time to heal, if you keep using your injuried pinky it might just make it worse. I know it sucks not to practice when you are under the pressure of performing at school. But you don't want to risk damaging it for good. I wouldn't even play without using the pinky. If the pain doesn't go away after a week or so, I'd definitely have someone look at it.

Take a break and invest some time into the other stuff you are learning in music school that doesn't involve playing. It will only help you in the end. 

Good luck with the injury. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## 777 (Sep 27, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Take a break and invest some time into the other stuff you are learning in music school that doesn't involve playing. It will only help you in the end.
> 
> Good luck with the injury. I hope it is nothing serious.



Thanks for the kind words dude, i picked up the guitar today for the first time in a couple days and it wasnt great and i was only doing a few chords 

Im getting some pain down the underside of my forearms now, its not constant its only a little shoot every hour or so. i assume its the practice hangover from this weeks college playing, atleast i hope it is and will go away soon. ive gotm y 1on1 lesson tomorrow and i dunno what im gona tell my teacher he dosent like when you dont do your homework and i dont wana see that side of him


----------



## Maestro (Sep 27, 2009)

Can you possibly contact him before the lesson at let him now about the pain you have been having? That might help alleviate his wrath. He will know about it ahead of time and might even be willing to reschedule the lesson for a later time when you are in better shape.

It isn't your fault you got hurt, even if it's from too much practice. You shouldn't get in trouble for it.


----------



## alex103188 (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Stretchstretchstretch 

2. Eat healthy foods and take glucosamine 

3. Drink Kombucha

4. Meditate

5. Stretchstretchstretch

If it hurts to play you're putting yourself at risk of more serious injury.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Oct 17, 2009)

alex103188 said:


> 1. Stretchstretchstretch
> 
> 2. Eat healthy foods and take glucosamine
> 
> ...



*Alright man, this is all good, but you also need a good warm-up.
Here's what I do.

1.) Soak my hands in hot/really warm water. Not too hot that it burns, but just enough that you can stand it and it isn't painful. Make sure you do this for at least 3-5 minutes. It gets the blood flowing to your hands. Make sure your wrists are in there as well.

2.) Stretch your arms. Personally I just lock my hands behind my back,lean forward, and "pull" my arms outwards. You should feel it in your biceps and maybe in your forearms and shoulders as well. Do this for a good 20-30 seconds.

3.) Move your wrists in circular motions inwards and outwards while making circles with your arms 20-30 times both-ways. (geddit? HahahaH!)

4.) Stretch the area in-between your fingers by taking the other hand and doing (it slips my mind so forgive my idiocy) that Spock gesture. 
Stretch as far as you can for at least 10 seconds in each area.

5.) Put your hand in a fist and take your thumb and take it out with the opposing thumb (just above the knuckle) and hold it down with your other fingers while pulling it back. It should stretch your thumb and the immediate area below it. Again, at least 10 seconds.

6.) \m/ Make the horns baby.  Then pull those two fingers back (index and pinky. 10 seconds minimum.

7.) Now stretch the middle and ring fingers. 10 seconds at least.

8.) Take all four and pull them back, you should feel all of them being stretched. 15 seconds for this one.


DAMN. Seems like a lot and hope it doesn't confuse you. AND AFTER this you should still warm up on the guitar for 10 minutes.

I feel for you bruh, hope this helps.
Take care and take it easy! 
*


----------



## alex103188 (Oct 17, 2009)

BlackMetalVenom said:


> *Alright man, this is all good, but you also need a good warm-up.
> Here's what I do.
> 
> 
> *



I agree with you on that. However the things you mentioned were all stretching exercises which was #1 on my list and I felt was covered with the youtube video on the first page anyways. 

Also I would give you a pat on the back if you could change your font that is currently piercing my eyes.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Oct 18, 2009)

*Hey man. Hopefully this won't burn your retinas.  I have a fascination with purple. Not very metal, I know. 
Yeah, I didn't watch that video man; I can see why that might've been redundant.
Well, hopefully you guys'll try that hot water thing. I think it does wonders for .
Take care and take it easy.

*


----------



## 777 (Oct 20, 2009)

BlackMetalVenom said:


> *Alright man, this is all good, but you also need a good warm-up.
> Here's what I do.
> 
> 1.) Soak my hands in hot/really warm water. Not too hot that it burns, but just enough that you can stand it and it isn't painful. Make sure you do this for at least 3-5 minutes. It gets the blood flowing to your hands. Make sure your wrists are in there as well.
> ...




Thanks man, this and some exercises my guitar teacher gacve me worked wonders =D 

+rep


----------



## freepower (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm really glad to hear wonders have been worked - out of curiosity, what did your guitar teacher recommend?

When I had these problems I had the time to stop playing, be great to hear what your fix was. 

(and feel free to text me when you have a guitar emergency!)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 27, 2009)

Take a break from playing and wait for it to get better. Massage/Soak/etc.



AngelVivaldi said:


> sounds like a plan, just dont be doing no "Alien Stretches" on your first day back to the guitar from injury! lol



 That means no Holdsworth covers mmmkay?


----------



## lcsper (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats a cool video actually. I was starting to have the same problem since I have been practicing my ass off. I have been doing some stretches and while they have helped, still getting pains sometimes.


----------

